# mdma synthesis



## Jesse Pinkman (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello.

I discovered this forum today, browsing through the Dread forum, looking for a precise and complete mdma synthesis.

First of all, it's truly heartwarming to see chemists here taking of their time to help other people achieve their projects.

I wouldn't mind paying for a serious assistance, but I imagine that the few geniuses I've seen over helping others have no financial interests anymore.

I've been browsing this site through, and I found lots of recipes, but for people who have little to no chemistry knowledge, like me, even the most simple terms as "reflux" and "wash" are obstacles.

I'm not interested in working the next forty years of my life, hacking takes too long to learn; I have bills to pay; and all the other traditional drug related ways to make money imply taking major risks or having a team or using violence to be respected, if not all.

Then chemistry came across my mind, something I could do alone, little investment for big yield, the giant margins make violence unnecessary and done smartly, risks can be reduced close to zero.

I discovered about pmk-glycidate, and after some more research, it appeared that one can always start with legal precursors, by adding a few steps.

A lost house, cameras and motion detectors, legal precursors and a basin of acid to dissolve every trace of anything illegal should it get hot, is my idea of perfection.

I will work in Luxemburg and in France, just to notify that I probably won't disturb the business of the people I see posting here.

I want to produce mdma, as it is the most used and the most easy to sell of the chemical options.

I've found chinese supply for the pmk-glycidate, and they even sell methylamine, but I want to stay on the glycidate option and to produce my own methylamine to avoid importing controlled substances.

By the way, they all announce prices from 10 to 50 euros a kilo, but once you talk to them, it goes up to 200 and more a kilo.

They say it's to attract the customers, truth or greed?

I don't want to produce industrial quantities at once, so I won't need industrial equipment.

To the point; I want to be able to produce methylamine and mdma, mdma from pmk-glycidate, so I'll need that additional step.

I need the synthesis, the list of needed equipment and explanations for someone who has little to no chemical knowledge.

If I don't get my chemist here, I'll have to corrupt an innocent one, which is why I first take my chances here.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jesse Pinkman

"Method-wise, if you can source high-quality, genuine PMK, aka MDP-2-P, then this starting point puts you halfway to victory already. From there you just need to perform a reductive amination, such as via Aluminum/Mercuric Chloride amalgamation in water and methanol and in the presence of slowly dripped-in nitromethane + PMK + more methanol, and running the reaction fairly hot for a good four and half hours will render excellent product with fairly high conversion yields. Then some post-reaction cleanup and you're good to go."

I've found this several times, looks like the simplest and most popular one, although I found it with methylamine instead.

"reductive amination, such as via Aluminum/Mercuric Chloride amalgamation in water and methanol and in the presence of slowly dripped-in nitromethane + PMK + more methanol, and running the reaction fairly hot for a good four and half hours"

The essential part has me going ??.

"Then some post-reaction cleanup", same for this.

"Pmk-glycidate can reportededly be easily broken down into pmk simply by refluxing it with hydrochlorid acid."

Same for this.

And last but not least, the synthesis to produce methylamine, unless I don't need it, of course.

Quid pro quo.


----------



## G.Patton

You can find everything here in forum from methylamine synthesis until MDMA syntheses methods by different ways. Synthesis MDP2NP from PMK glycidate https://chemforum.info/index.php?th...piperonal-glycide-ester-route-small-scale.24/ MDP2P (PMK) total synthesis via Safrole , Complete MDMA synthesis from sassafras oil, Synthesis of MDMA from piperonylmethylketone (PMK) with formamide and LAH . Every chemical manipulations you can learn in Laboratory FAQ.​


----------



## Jesse Pinkman

G.Patton said:


> You can find everything here in forum from methylamine synthesis until MDMA syntheses methods by different ways. Synthesis MDP2NP from PMK glycidate https://chemforum.info/index.php?th...piperonal-glycide-ester-route-small-scale.24/ MDP2P (PMK) total synthesis via Safrole , Complete MDMA synthesis from sassafras oil, Synthesis of MDMA from piperonylmethylketone (PMK) with formamide and LAH . Every chemical manipulations you can learn in Laboratory FAQ.​



G.PattonThank you VERY much.


----------

